# Anyone have a 48" Reefbrite XHO led strip?



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I need to know how many Watts your power supply is. I have two and they each have a different power supply. One is 90W and one is 120W! I think both of these are too strong and may be the reason they seem whiter than they should be. They are the Actinic.

Appreciate the help


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine says 90w


----------

